# So sad! My Boxer Cassie was diagnose with MCT



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

My 9 years old Boxer Cassie just was diagnose with cancer. She has a a Fat tumor hanging in her chest that the vet told me not to worry about it. It got infected and another one start growing besides it. I took her to the vet today and the vet said, she already has MTC cells in her lymphatic gland after doing an aspiration. She is not in pain and other than that she is eating well and looks fine. 
The vet put her in antibiotics and Prednisone. I will love to hear if anything else that I can do for her to extend her life. She is my baby girl and it is killing me.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ohhh, I'm so sorry. I don't have any advice cause' I've never delt with that, but all I can say is as long as she is syllable eating and acting okay, just spoil her and feed her well. Making sure she is happy is important. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

you need to see a different vet. a cancer surgeon and oncologist. a mct doesnt have to be a death sentence. 
were tests done to see if there is a spread? to my way of thinking the aspiration shows if it's a mast cell tumor, and nothing more, as you need more tests to see if it has gone anywhere else.

and eating is a sign that the dog isnt feeling sick, not much more.
i had a dog with a mast cell tumor that was unfortunately complicated with further disease. but there are dogs that get them all the time, have them removed and while they can pop up elsewhere, dont spread to spots that ultimately kill the dog.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

The vet found the mast cell in her lymphatic gland. He tested it.  He put her in Antibiotics and Prednisone. He said that Prednisone may shrink it,/. I am devastated!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree with Bett and don't wait. My heartdog had cancer and relied on two vets in the beginning which ended up being the biggest mistake...thank goodness, I eventually went for a third opinion and moved on to another vet. Unfortunately, cancer took his life after two surgeries and fighting it for over 6 months. I hope the best for you and be proactive in his care.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I would try this personally. 
Bavaria's Boxers Medical News - Cancer Treatment and Prevention Therapy - Vera Kollar
Quite a few breeders use it as a preventative once-twice a year and others have used it to successfully shrink tumors. I'm not sure what you feed, but I would switch to low carb or a no carb diet ASAP. I also wouldn't give any vaccinations now. And remember, nine years is a good life for a Boxer, although we always want more! Good Luck!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I also agree with either another conversation with your vet or another opinion. If this has not spread to other organs removal should be an option. Especially if she's healthy. I'm also confused on why the antibiotics? If its cancer what are those going to do? Bonzi has had an mct removed from his side 3 times. Surgeries 1-2were not quite a year apart; but its been over a year since the last surgery with no sign of the rumors return. We chose to do #3 because tests proved the cancer was isolated to the tumor.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery my 3 year old boxer mutt, was diagnosed with MCT last summer. He had a very small very un-threatening looking bump on his leg...We had it aspirated and turns out is was a mast cell tumor. I was beside myself. My vet recommended surgery as soon as possible with very wide margins. I would think there are more options for you. My vet say if his was more aggressive she would have suggested surgery and *Chemo*...Of course Avery got lucky, it was removed completely, so far no return (fingers crossed)...

I too suggest a second opinion.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I would try this personally.
> Bavaria's Boxers Medical News - Cancer Treatment and Prevention Therapy - Vera Kollar
> Quite a few breeders use it as a preventative once-twice a year and others have used it to successfully shrink tumors. I'm not sure what you feed, but I would switch to low carb or a no carb diet ASAP. I also wouldn't give any vaccinations now. And remember, nine years is a good life for a Boxer, although we always want more! Good Luck!


Oh! Thank You very much! yes, I am going to try it! At least is a hope! Thank You very much!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Khan said:


> I also agree with either another conversation with your vet or another opinion. If this has not spread to other organs removal should be an option. Especially if she's healthy. I'm also confused on why the antibiotics? If its cancer what are those going to do? Bonzi has had an mct removed from his side 3 times. Surgeries 1-2were not quite a year apart; but its been over a year since the last surgery with no sign of the rumors return. We chose to do #3 because tests proved the cancer was isolated to the tumor.


The reason for the antibiotic is because one of the tumor is infected and is bleeding and stink. She has few tumors. now is two new ones around the one is infected. The vet said since she is old and it is already in her glands, if I do surgery, it will spread faster.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

She is been feeding raw for two years already.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cassie. I'm glad you're feeding raw - at least she's not getting carbs, which can feed cancer. I have lost a boxer (RIP Duke!) to cancer when he was 7. It's a horrible problem for the breed. Prayers heading your way for some good news soon!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh...that is so sad to hear.
My heart goes out to you and Cassie.
Hugs


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

benedryl if she's having surgery. something about the "histamines".


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I would try this personally.
> Bavaria's Boxers Medical News - Cancer Treatment and Prevention Therapy - Vera Kollar
> Quite a few breeders use it as a preventative once-twice a year and others have used it to successfully shrink tumors. I'm not sure what you feed, but I would switch to low carb or a no carb diet ASAP. I also wouldn't give any vaccinations now. And remember, nine years is a good life for a Boxer, although we always want more! Good Luck!


Wonder if this can really work. Casper has mast cell and has a bunch of new tumors. I may try it and see. Don't think it can really cause any harm if doesn't work. He is most likely having surgery again next month. At least it should help with the itching. Boxer's were one of the breeds used to create the Dogo and one reason I think the Dogos have so many health issues. They should have chosen a healthier breed.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry about Cassie. I am going thru the same thing with Casper. He is almost 9, but this is a reocurring issue with him. He has multiple types of tumors. Last time the mast cell was was grade 1 and they felt they got good margins, but he has another one under his tail and several other very suspicious looking growths on his legs and body.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> Wonder if this can really work. Casper has mast cell and has a bunch of new tumors. I may try it and see. Don't think it can really cause any harm if doesn't work. He is most likely having surgery again next month. At least it should help with the itching. Boxer's were one of the breeds used to create the Dogo and one reason I think the Dogos have so many health issues. They should have chosen a healthier breed.


I know quite a few have used it and recommend it. It's one of the first things recommended for cancer help in Boxers by breeders. Hopefully it will work for you if you try it. 

And yeah, totally agree. Boxers were too inbred from the start and already had health issues. They shouldn't have been donating their genes to any other breeds. They have enough health issues themselves.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I know quite a few have used it and recommend it. It's one of the first things recommended for cancer help in Boxers by breeders. Hopefully it will work for you if you try it.
> 
> And yeah, totally agree. Boxers were too inbred from the start and already had health issues. They shouldn't have been donating their genes to any other breeds. They have enough health issues themselves.


Started it tonight, so we will see how it goes. He has dozens of tumors, but not all are MCT.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> Started it tonight, so we will see how it goes. He has dozens of tumors, but not all are MCT.


 I am also started it tonight in my two Boxers. They have allergy and stomach issues too, so I guess it can not hurt to try. Cassie is also in Prednisone. She also have so many tumors all over and the vet found MCT cells in her glands already. Just ask for a miracle and try everything to make her life more pleasure. My heart is broken. Sorry to heard that you going thru it too!
My poor Cassie had so many things going on since she were a puppy! Too sad!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Will you guy's keep us updated on how this is working? I'm very curious how it will work. I hope Cassie will be with you for longer so sorry.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Cassie's ulcerous tumor is still leaking. At least it doesn't stink anymore with the Antibiotic. I been cleaning it and putting Neosporine and covering it with a maxipad and she is wearing t-shirts all the time. I tried Gold Bond also to see if it dry out. I am still wondering if anyone had use the Wonder Dust in their dogs. It said that it will dry the Lipoma out, but I am afraid that it may hurt her. 
Cassie looks happy and eat well, but that dripping thing is very upsetting. I am planning to call the vet on Friday ( a week taking antibiotics) and see if he can remove it. Even if her cancer already spread, at least we don't have to deal with that lipoma. I believe in quality of life.


----------

